
Apple, Google: exposure notification API enabling public health authority apps - aspenmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/20/apple-and-google-launch-exposure-notification-api-enabling-public-health-authorities-to-release-apps/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Apple and Google launch exposure notification API, enabling public health
authorities to release apps

